# خطورة النوم على البطن



## +مادونا+ (15 ديسمبر 2007)

النوم على البطن....يزيد خطر الإصابة بحصوات الكلى 

حذر الباحثون اليابانيون,من أن النوم على البطن قد يزيد خطر الإصابه بحصوات الكلى .

واوضحت الدراسه أن المرضى ممن تعرضوا للإصابه بحصوات الكلى , هم اكثر نوما 

على بطووونهم,مقااارنه بالذين كانوا يستلقون على ظهورهم ولم يعانوا من المرض. 


و وجد الباحثون بعد تسجيل الحركات البدينه وتقلبات النوم لـ 57 مريضا بحصوات الكلى 

و214 من المتطوعين الاصحاء الذين لم يشكوا ابدا من الحصوات, أن 25.6 % 

من المرضى, يستلقون على بطوونهم لفترات طويله أثناء النوم مقابل 17.1 % من 

الاصحاء . وقال هولاء إن الدراسه تهدف الى تحديد اثر الحركات البدنيه اثناء النوم 

وليس وضعيته في تشكل حصوات الكلى , مشيرين الى انه تم تحليل عناصر اخرى من 

حركات النوم التي تشمل عدد التقلبات وزواياها , إضافة الى النوم على الجانب الايمن 

او الايسر التي تبين عدم اختلافها بين المجموعات المشاركه. واعرب الاختصاصيون 

عن اعتقادهم بأن تحريك الجسم أثناء النوم يمنع تكون الكلى, الذي لاتزال اسبابه 

الحقيقه غير معروفه حتى الأن,, موضحين أن مثل هذه الحصوات تتشكل عندما يتحد 

عنصر الكالسيوم مع مادة كيماويه موجوده طبيعيا تسمى الاوكزالات, لذلك فمن 

الضروري تقليل نسبة عنصر الكالسيوم في غذاء المرضى الذين يعااانون من الحصوات
__________________


----------



## فادية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

ميرسي يا مادونا على الموضوع  المفيد  
بس  تصدقي النوم على البطن  مريح جدا :new2:
تسلمي عزيزتي  ربنا يباركك


----------



## fayse_f (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

:66:
اشكرك علي الموضوع الجميل يا مادونا بس في بعض الحالات النوم علي البطن
مفيد مثل خالات المغص والتقلصات والانتفاخ
ولكي جذيل الشكر الرب يباركك


----------



## +مادونا+ (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

فعلا النوم على البطن مريح بس هما بيقولو فى خطوره ميرسى ع مروركم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

يا لهوى يا مادونا

دنا مابحبش انا غير على بطنى 

ربنا يستر بقى​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

على كده الواحد هتلاقى فيه طوبة  فى كليته مش حصوة
هههههههههههههههههه
حاولى تقنعيهم ان الدراسة دى غلط
يا مادونا بليييييييس
علشان مش هاعرف اغير طريقة نومى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسيييييييييى على الموضوع 
ربنا يكفيكى شر المرض يا ختى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> على كده الواحد هتلاقى فيه طوبة فى كليته مش حصوة​
> هههههههههههههههههه
> حاولى تقنعيهم ان الدراسة دى غلط
> يا مادونا بليييييييس
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت تحفة 

هاتموتنى من الضحك حرام عليك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

بعد الشر يا قمر
و بعدين يا بنتى التحفة بتبقى فى المتحف مش فى المنتدى
و لا يكونش قصدك انى تحفة مودرن
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> بعد الشر يا قمر​
> و بعدين يا بنتى التحفة بتبقى فى المتحف مش فى المنتدى
> و لا يكونش قصدك انى تحفة مودرن
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​




هههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت تحفة غير شكل​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انت تحفة غير شكل [/CENTER]



مش فاهم​


----------



## +مادونا+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

منا بردووووو عرفت ان خطير جدا النوم على البطن بس دى عااااااده مش هغيرها :t33:


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

ميرسى يا مادونا على النصيحه 
المفيده دى​


----------



## رومانتيك (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

هههههههههههههههههه
ده كده اكيد اكيد هاتعب يعنى
ربنا يستررررر
ميرسى يامادونا ع المعلومات
​


----------



## +مادونا+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

ميرسى ع مروركم


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

يبوووووووو آني انام علة بطني هواية 

هههههه على كل ٍّ  

ثانكس مادونا عيوني


----------



## +مادونا+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

ميرسى يا قمر ع مرورك


----------



## mina1 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

*شكرا على المعلومة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +مادونا+ (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

ميرسى ع مرورك


----------



## ra.mi62 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +مادونا+ (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

ميرسى كتير ع مرورك


----------



## crazy_girl (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

موضوع حلو اوى
ومخيف اوى انا بنام على بطنى غالبا
ربنا يستر بقي
ميررررررررررررررررررسي


----------



## +مادونا+ (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطورة النوم على البطن*

thx for ur nice comment


----------

